# Because we hate them all!



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

A Thousand Suns short.

Because we hate them all!


Terrible times have come upon us for we have fallen from his sight, into the darkness and we are beyond redemption. I wish to the throne that we could be redeemed, but the Emperor does not show mercy once he has been slighted; only hate. If we cannot be saved, if we cannot be redeemed, we will fight. 

The Wolves were unleashed upon us by my Father. They destroyed my world and devoured my people. They consumed the weak among us and razed our cities, our glorious cities. It was not enough that my Father humbled us and cast us aside, no! It was not enough!

He burned my world and made us his enemy. 

We worshiped him. We loved him. We modeled our lives to mirror his image and for that he devoured us. For my crime of trying to warn him against the treachery of his oh so perfect son, Horus, he unleashed hell upon us and killed my children.

I foresaw it, but refused to believe it. I refused to acknowledge what in my hearts I already knew. And for that we suffered at the teeth of his lapdogs. 

I ordered our fleets away and disabled our planetary defenses as a sign that we would not fight, that we were still his children, but it did not matter to him. Even as the Wolves attacked I refused to believe my Father had ordered the attack, but when I saw his Custodians I knew. I acknowledged the knife in my back and I swore he would pay for his treachery.

He created me only to destroy me. He united me with my children only to rip them apart in front of me. A thousand years have come and gone from that day and still we make him pay for his crimes toward us. Ten thousand worlds have fallen before my children and ten thousand more will fall, but I am not pleased.

My father forsook me and I still feel the break in my immortal soul.

Magnus

*****

The Wolves fight with unrelenting fury and aggression. Their wrath is second to none and their murderous spirits refuse to rest until they have shed blood and torn flesh and burned the helpless. They think that Chaos is unmerciful and wicked, but they do not know, they are beyond reason. 

Chaos wars because the Emperium will not leave us alone. No we don’t. We fight because we hate them and they hate us and never the two shall dwell together in harmony.

Yes, it is true we hate everything. We hate the Emperium, we hate the Aquilla, we hate the Ultra Marines and the Raven Guard, but mostly we hate the corpse-emperor and his flee riddled pets, the Space Wolves.

They are a bane to us, ever on our heels. They would fallow us into hell if we went there, and we would gladly go there if we could pull them in by the leashes around their fur covered necks. Maybe the reason the Wolves refuse to stop hunting us has something to do with our master killing theirs. Yes, I think it has something to do with that.

We are the Thousand Suns! We are no longer the hunted but the hunters.

Seven hundred of us march upon Epsolun IIX. We are accompanied by the 41st legion and the 27th host of the Blood Takers, former guardsmen who have seen the “rewards” of fallowing the Emperor of mankind. 

We make the planet burn while listening to the tormented screams of the corpse-emperor’s faithful. It is fun and enjoyable to make them suffer, but there is a deeper reason why we make them beg and gnash their teeth; we hate them.

The Wolves will come in force within the next few days. We want to make them pay for their sins. We will make them understand their place among the universe. 

‘Brother Apollis, begin building the tower.’ He bows and backs away as he acknowledges my command.

‘Yes, Brother Captain Hes.’ He solutes, fist on chest and is dismissed. The screams rise as the whips are laid to the backs of the citizens, as they are forced from their useless existence and given purpose. 

The Wolves will be here soon. They will mourn the marrow. They shall beg through their dog-like mouths and we will laugh.

It is written in a passage, penned long ago by a long dead man who was said to be the servant of the living God, “And there was war in the heavens.” I wonder at that statement sometimes in the quiet of the night. “War in the Heavens?” As I look up and click my visor scopes I can see into the heavens.

The engagement has begun. Torpedoes and las-cannon fire blossom between the vessels. The Wolves have underestimated the severity of our wrath. They have brought far less then what is needed to place us in their teeth. I can’t help but laugh at their plight. It feels good to see them suffer. 

They have brought a knife to a gunfight, seven battleships and a cruiser. The trap has been laid and they have caught their feet in the snare. The minefield awaited them; sensors off, lifeless in the void.

By the time they knew they were there they were snared, the sensors were triggered and the mines found their prey. Looking closely I imagine I can see bodies being pulled from hull breaches. The mines that were not triggered were remotely directed into their flanks where they soundlessly exploded in the dead space around the ships ripping open the skin of their armor. 

Two battleships roll and collide in the darkness while a third is blown to bits in the night sky. I dance in a small circle as I watch. It feels good to see them fearful and helpless. Our two battle barges emerge from behind the moons and engage the remnants of the Wolves fleet. 

Drop pods, escape vessels, and smaller fighter craft seek to flee from the assault. I give the order, ‘Let them fall. Do not shoot them down.’ 

I look to the burning sky and rejoice at the destruction that I see. ‘Brothers… make them pay.’

I set to my work again. The Soul Tower must be completed within a week. The Screaming Bell must be placed in ten days and the Warp gate opened in fourteen days. The blood of the Wolves shall anoint its foundation. 

We will make them pay because we hate them all.

1,096 words including title.


----------



## andygorn (Apr 1, 2011)

Relentless hate across the ages, a true 40K theme & I liked this a lot. Would be intriguing to hear more about these characters: any plans for prequels/sequels?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The section by Magnus at the start puzzled me if it is a Word Bearers story.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

i like it but where are the bearers?


----------



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

*good catch*



Dave T Hobbit said:


> The section by Magnus at the start puzzled me if it is a Word Bearers story.


Embarrassed at my lack of detail. Fixed the problem. Good catch.

Mad at myself:ireful2:.

Most of the time my facts are fine and my understanding is well versed in what I am writing about. But in some cases, as with this story I kinda got the Legions mixed up. 

I have done a little research and have fixed the facts.

I do plan or writing more about the Thousand Suns and the Wolves soon. It will be epic! Gulp, I hope.


----------

